# How high do pigeons fly?



## faganr (Dec 20, 2001)

Does anyone know how high pigeons can fly?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

As a start, I have heard 6 miles high. Perhaps K.D. will show up and give us the "rest of the story".


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

It's an exclusive membership, The Six Mile High Club. Most would die to get there!

--Ray


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Ray, how was this discovered? From pigeons flying across known mountain ranges or taking them up in aircraft and releasing them? I can't imagine them climbing to altitude unless they are flying over mountain ranges. Six miles is over 31,000 feet.

d.



> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *It's an exclusive membership, The Six Mile High Club. Most would die to get there!
> 
> --Ray*


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

d:

One can only love you! I was joking, my friend.









Bigbird a/k/a Carl, often has a very dry sense of humor. I think he was yanking our chains... Carl?

To honor your question (since you and I have bantered over many pigeon scenarios), I seriously doubt a pigeon would or could climb to such altitude--that's in the realm of transcontinental jetliners, requiring pressurized cabins. That is beyond K2 territory! I don't think you'll find any birds that high. 

Now, a release scenario from such an altitude is another matter... Having seen the pigeon guidance system for an armed missile, I would not be surprised to learn that such releases were attempted. And if I've learned nothing else, it's that I should prepare myself to be surprised (or not?) when it comes to the amazing pigeon!

If memory serves, there is a link on this site under "Pigeon Facts" that takes you to a UK site. At that site, the longest homing trip on record by a pigeon is described (Africa to England!). If memory serves, it
accounts for this pigeon circumventing mountain ranges to make the trip. It must also have rested on ocean going ships. Talk about the little engine that could!

Always nice to hear from you, d.

Wishing you all the best for the holidays!

--Ray


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> 
> If memory serves, there is a link on this site under "Pigeon Facts" that takes you to a UK site. At that site, the longest homing trip on record by a pigeon is described (Africa to England!). If memory serves, it
> accounts for this pigeon circumventing mountain ranges to make the trip. It must also have rested on ocean going ships. Talk about the little engine that could!
> ...


----------

